# Suche nach 1,5 Jahren Pause Allianzgilde



## Altarís (2. Juli 2013)

Da ich nach gut 1,5 Jahren Spielpause wieder anfangen möchte in die Welt von World of Warcraft einzusteigen dachte ich mir ich suche hier nach einer passenden Gilde. Der Server ist dabei erstmal egal da ich mit einem Char auch Transen würde allerdings ist es mir wichtig das es eine Allianzgilde ist und der Server nicht zu überlaufen von einer Fraktion ist sodass doch ein gesundes Gleichgewicht herrscht.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin bald 27 Jahre alt und eigentlich Spieler seit der ersten Stunde allerdings habe ich dann doch nachdem ich Todesschwinge besiegt hatte eine erst kleine und nun doch ehr größere Pause gemacht. Raids habe ich damals eigentlich alle mit gemacht und auch gut gemeistert da ich meist in Raidgilden aktiv war. Nun suche ich aber dann doch ehr die Ruhe und das gemütliche beisammen sein als das Tägliche Arbeiten aufs Maximum hinaus.

Ich würde mich über die ein oder andere zuschrift freuen.


----------



## colt179 (2. Juli 2013)

pn geschickt!!


----------



## yukontom (3. Juli 2013)

hast post


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (4. Juli 2013)

Um AOL zu zitieren: Sie haben Post.


----------



## Siddartha (16. September 2013)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Schau doch mal unter[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]www.gelegenheitshelden.de[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wir sind eine explizite Casual-/Erwachsenen-Gilde. [/font]


----------

